# November 2015 photo contest.



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's my submission: 
"Big Girl" just got her learner's permit and she's ready to go.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

She's cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is soo cute!. It would win any contest. I'm not sure if the administration is still choosing photo of the month. I'll ask.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

She would get a ticket in Mississippi for driving without a seatbelt. LOL! Great shot.


----------



## benmac4sure (Oct 11, 2015)

She's cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Benmac4sure! What kind of chickens do you have?


----------



## benmac4sure (Oct 11, 2015)

I keep broilers, am new in the business!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Broiler business? I know some people raise broilers here, I don't know if any are in business. How are you set up so far?


----------



## benmac4sure (Oct 11, 2015)

Everything going well for now


----------

